# Help Needed - 7 weeks between bowel movements



## researchgirl (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, so this is my first time ever posting on a forum. I've read many over the years trying to see if anyone suffered the same symptoms as I did and if they found any relief. So, here's my story. I'm a 40 year old woman who has been dealing with constipation my entire life. Yes, even when I was a little, little girl. My mother tells me that when I was young she would have to take me to the doctor to get relief. So, I guess growing up with constipation, I never thought that it was weird or bad. But as I entered my late teens, I started having really bad stomach pains about once a month. But they were not related to my period. I typically would not have a bowel movement but once a month at that time. When I finally did, severe pain occurred - the kind that makes you bend over and unable to move for awhile. Then I would end up in the bathroom sitting on the toilet for hours while what felt like my entire insides poured out of me.Then things changed when I was in my early 20's. I still only went once a month, but now my bowel movements were hard as a rock. But no real pain. 10 years ago my husband and I divorced. Because of that I ended up meeting someone who was very much into health. It was at this time I realized how WEIRD I was for not going the bathroom. My friend helped me to eat lots of vegetables and drink lots of water. But neither helped. I started researching herbs, enema's, colonics, anything and everything, but I didn't want to harm my system. I started seeing doctors, but they all looked at me like I had 7 heads. No one believed me that it took 4 to 5 weeks for me to have a bowel movement. All anyone wanted to do was have me take medication. Well there was a problem with that - I didn't have prescriptive coverage and I didn't have money. Also, I really wanted to find out WHY I wasn't having bowel movements and not just take medication.With 10 years of trying to figure out my bowel issues, they've gotten worse. I now only go every 7 or 8 weeks. Yes I will have the occasional rabbit droppings - maybe four tiny balls every two weeks - but not a bowel movement. And definitely not any amount of food that I ate. Even when I had a bowel movement at then end of 7 weeks - it wasn't all that much. Not to be graphic, but in order to help understand, I would have either 2 or 3 what I would consider regular bowel movements (either large hard balls or a long banana). Then nothing for 7 weeks.Two weeks ago I finally had a colonoscopy. Unfortunately, the doctor said that he can't help me. My intestines are just very twistie.....(is that even a word?) He said that is just the way my body is made and I would have to live with it.I can't do this anymore. I want to go the bathroom regularly. The constipation is now hurting. My stomach is constantly bloated and the pains are happening more and more often - several times a week. But I'm not able to relieve myself.Here are some of the things that I've tried Magnesium, Senna, Fiber, Colonics, Stool Softeners, Peri-Colace, Digestive Enzymes, Colon Cleanse...etc.Anyone have any ideas what I can do??? I really need some help.I live in Northern NJ if anyone has a doctor that they could recommend. PS - I've been tested for Celiac and do not have it. No Polyps either.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Have you tried Miralax, you can usually do it at a higher dose than the magnesium and it will keep the stool from drying out. Have you had a sitz marker test (although during that you can't take laxatives)?Sounds like it may be colonic inertia but you can't see that on a colonoscopy and need specialized testing (although the main treatment for that is less fiber and lots of miralax unless it is so bad they can do surgery).Usually a BM counts as passing anything so even if it is a longer time between "sastisfying" or larger BM's every rabbit pellet passage does count when they do how long between BMs. So that may be why you get a "it can't be that long" as they count every passage, not just the good ones.


----------



## lake (Sep 17, 2010)

researchgirl said:


> Ok, so this is my first time ever posting on a forum. I've read many over the years trying to see if anyone suffered the same symptoms as I did and if they found any relief. So, here's my story. I'm a 40 year old woman who has been dealing with constipation my entire life. Yes, even when I was a little, little girl. My mother tells me that when I was young she would have to take me to the doctor to get relief. So, I guess growing up with constipation, I never thought that it was weird or bad. But as I entered my late teens, I started having really bad stomach pains about once a month. But they were not related to my period. I typically would not have a bowel movement but once a month at that time. When I finally did, severe pain occurred - the kind that makes you bend over and unable to move for awhile. Then I would end up in the bathroom sitting on the toilet for hours while what felt like my entire insides poured out of me.Then things changed when I was in my early 20's. I still only went once a month, but now my bowel movements were hard as a rock. But no real pain. 10 years ago my husband and I divorced. Because of that I ended up meeting someone who was very much into health. It was at this time I realized how WEIRD I was for not going the bathroom. My friend helped me to eat lots of vegetables and drink lots of water. But neither helped. I started researching herbs, enema's, colonics, anything and everything, but I didn't want to harm my system. I started seeing doctors, but they all looked at me like I had 7 heads. No one believed me that it took 4 to 5 weeks for me to have a bowel movement. All anyone wanted to do was have me take medication. Well there was a problem with that - I didn't have prescriptive coverage and I didn't have money. Also, I really wanted to find out WHY I wasn't having bowel movements and not just take medication.With 10 years of trying to figure out my bowel issues, they've gotten worse. I now only go every 7 or 8 weeks. Yes I will have the occasional rabbit droppings - maybe four tiny balls every two weeks - but not a bowel movement. And definitely not any amount of food that I ate. Even when I had a bowel movement at then end of 7 weeks - it wasn't all that much. Not to be graphic, but in order to help understand, I would have either 2 or 3 what I would consider regular bowel movements (either large hard balls or a long banana). Then nothing for 7 weeks.Two weeks ago I finally had a colonoscopy. Unfortunately, the doctor said that he can't help me. My intestines are just very twistie.....(is that even a word?) He said that is just the way my body is made and I would have to live with it.I can't do this anymore. I want to go the bathroom regularly. The constipation is now hurting. My stomach is constantly bloated and the pains are happening more and more often - several times a week. But I'm not able to relieve myself.Here are some of the things that I've tried Magnesium, Senna, Fiber, Colonics, Stool Softeners, Peri-Colace, Digestive Enzymes, Colon Cleanse...etc.Anyone have any ideas what I can do??? I really need some help.I live in Northern NJ if anyone has a doctor that they could recommend. PS - I've been tested for Celiac and do not have it. No Polyps either.


----------



## lake (Sep 17, 2010)

The only thing that has worked for me is Dulcolax. If you haven't tried it, you should.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

researchgirl said:


> Ok, so this is my first time ever posting on a forum. I've read many over the years trying to see if anyone suffered the same symptoms as I did and if they found any relief. So, here's my story. I'm a 40 year old woman who has been dealing with constipation my entire life. Yes, even when I was a little, little girl. My mother tells me that when I was young she would have to take me to the doctor to get relief. So, I guess growing up with constipation, I never thought that it was weird or bad. But as I entered my late teens, I started having really bad stomach pains about once a month. But they were not related to my period. I typically would not have a bowel movement but once a month at that time. When I finally did, severe pain occurred - the kind that makes you bend over and unable to move for awhile. Then I would end up in the bathroom sitting on the toilet for hours while what felt like my entire insides poured out of me.Then things changed when I was in my early 20's. I still only went once a month, but now my bowel movements were hard as a rock. But no real pain. 10 years ago my husband and I divorced. Because of that I ended up meeting someone who was very much into health. It was at this time I realized how WEIRD I was for not going the bathroom. My friend helped me to eat lots of vegetables and drink lots of water. But neither helped. I started researching herbs, enema's, colonics, anything and everything, but I didn't want to harm my system. I started seeing doctors, but they all looked at me like I had 7 heads. No one believed me that it took 4 to 5 weeks for me to have a bowel movement. All anyone wanted to do was have me take medication. Well there was a problem with that - I didn't have prescriptive coverage and I didn't have money. Also, I really wanted to find out WHY I wasn't having bowel movements and not just take medication.With 10 years of trying to figure out my bowel issues, they've gotten worse. I now only go every 7 or 8 weeks. Yes I will have the occasional rabbit droppings - maybe four tiny balls every two weeks - but not a bowel movement. And definitely not any amount of food that I ate. Even when I had a bowel movement at then end of 7 weeks - it wasn't all that much. Not to be graphic, but in order to help understand, I would have either 2 or 3 what I would consider regular bowel movements (either large hard balls or a long banana). Then nothing for 7 weeks.Two weeks ago I finally had a colonoscopy. Unfortunately, the doctor said that he can't help me. My intestines are just very twistie.....(is that even a word?) He said that is just the way my body is made and I would have to live with it.I can't do this anymore. I want to go the bathroom regularly. The constipation is now hurting. My stomach is constantly bloated and the pains are happening more and more often - several times a week. But I'm not able to relieve myself.Here are some of the things that I've tried Magnesium, Senna, Fiber, Colonics, Stool Softeners, Peri-Colace, Digestive Enzymes, Colon Cleanse...etc.Anyone have any ideas what I can do??? I really need some help.I live in Northern NJ if anyone has a doctor that they could recommend. PS - I've been tested for Celiac and do not have it. No Polyps either.


Hi researchgirl,I feel your pain. I have dealt with these belly issues my whole life and the past 5-6 years have been hell. Every day revolves around spending hours and hours trying to get something to come out of me. Miralax doesn't work and just sloshes around in my belly until my body reabsorbs the water and then I'm even more bloated and gassy than before. I've tried everything under the sun, every drug, I've ordered products online and from overseas, I've been tested for celiac and had my thyroid and liver looked at. Dulcolax was working but has recently stopped and now instead of working it just sits in my stomach so long that it causes other issues like vomiting and bloody mucus in my stools. This is when I realized that I'm not doing anything wrong. It is not normal to have to go to such drastic measures and take so many things just to go to the bathroom, which is supposed to be a natural, normal thing. I went to the gyno recently because I was feeling a lot of pressure in my abdomen, particularly on the right side and my belly is bloated and tender. She did 3 different ultrasounds on me, one was even transvaginal (they do it internally to get a clearer picture of everything) and she said she couldn't even see my ovaries because I had so much "bowel" and she couldn't see through it.So she referred me to a new GI doc where I am (I'm away from home for college) and I'm going to see her on Tuesday. I am praying to God that she will take me seriously and give me the tests needed to determine if I could have surgery for this. I think you should do the same, ask your doctor to do diagnostic tests for motility. We know when there is something wrong with our bodies, and we have to keep pushing until someone finally listens. It's easy for the doctor to dismiss a case as plain old constipation. They get to go home at the end of the day and not deal with it anymore, but for us, it never ends. I hope you can get some help, and please, cross your fingers for me as well. I will be thinking of you!


----------



## teacher w/UC (Dec 9, 2010)

researchgirl said:


> Ok, so this is my first time ever posting on a forum. I've read many over the years trying to see if anyone suffered the same symptoms as I did and if they found any relief. So, here's my story. I'm a 40 year old woman who has been dealing with constipation my entire life. Yes, even when I was a little, little girl. My mother tells me that when I was young she would have to take me to the doctor to get relief. So, I guess growing up with constipation, I never thought that it was weird or bad. But as I entered my late teens, I started having really bad stomach pains about once a month. But they were not related to my period. I typically would not have a bowel movement but once a month at that time. When I finally did, severe pain occurred - the kind that makes you bend over and unable to move for awhile. Then I would end up in the bathroom sitting on the toilet for hours while what felt like my entire insides poured out of me.Then things changed when I was in my early 20's. I still only went once a month, but now my bowel movements were hard as a rock. But no real pain. 10 years ago my husband and I divorced. Because of that I ended up meeting someone who was very much into health. It was at this time I realized how WEIRD I was for not going the bathroom. My friend helped me to eat lots of vegetables and drink lots of water. But neither helped. I started researching herbs, enema's, colonics, anything and everything, but I didn't want to harm my system. I started seeing doctors, but they all looked at me like I had 7 heads. No one believed me that it took 4 to 5 weeks for me to have a bowel movement. All anyone wanted to do was have me take medication. Well there was a problem with that - I didn't have prescriptive coverage and I didn't have money. Also, I really wanted to find out WHY I wasn't having bowel movements and not just take medication.With 10 years of trying to figure out my bowel issues, they've gotten worse. I now only go every 7 or 8 weeks. Yes I will have the occasional rabbit droppings - maybe four tiny balls every two weeks - but not a bowel movement. And definitely not any amount of food that I ate. Even when I had a bowel movement at then end of 7 weeks - it wasn't all that much. Not to be graphic, but in order to help understand, I would have either 2 or 3 what I would consider regular bowel movements (either large hard balls or a long banana). Then nothing for 7 weeks.Two weeks ago I finally had a colonoscopy. Unfortunately, the doctor said that he can't help me. My intestines are just very twistie.....(is that even a word?) He said that is just the way my body is made and I would have to live with it.I can't do this anymore. I want to go the bathroom regularly. The constipation is now hurting. My stomach is constantly bloated and the pains are happening more and more often - several times a week. But I'm not able to relieve myself.Here are some of the things that I've tried Magnesium, Senna, Fiber, Colonics, Stool Softeners, Peri-Colace, Digestive Enzymes, Colon Cleanse...etc.Anyone have any ideas what I can do??? I really need some help.I live in Northern NJ if anyone has a doctor that they could recommend. PS - I've been tested for Celiac and do not have it. No Polyps either.


----------



## teacher w/UC (Dec 9, 2010)

research girl, my advice is to find a new doctor ASAP, make sure they're a gastroenterologist and not a regular internal medicine doctor. There is a great group with offices in Flemington (At Hunterdon Medical Center, the head doc there is Dr. Bae). I'd have moderate to severe UC for 15 years myself and i'm now just finally at the point where it doesn't affect my life daily. Hope this helps.. rebecca


----------



## micahley (Jan 25, 2011)

TAKE SMOOTH MOVE SENNA TEA OR CAPSULE THE VEGGIE 50 count one. It works. I've been using it for years. There are different opinions on whether or not it will cause dependency or not but some people say it's safe and others say it's not. I've been taking it for a year so far and it works. Magnesium works too. So does caffeinated coffee to do a little extra job and I know oranges work wonders. DRINK AT LEAST 100 oz of water a day and it helps with the bloating so much! I'm the type of person that cannot function without a bowel movement because it's been so long that I'm so sick of having to do this and stay home and do nothing and missing ceremonies and losing relationships because of them having to wait or cancel all the time!


----------



## everythingishorrible (Jan 26, 2011)

;


----------



## lishak (Apr 29, 2012)

I came across your post, I have exactly the same problem as you, exactly! Have you found out everything?


----------



## pukekonz (Nov 14, 2012)

There is a new pill coming out that once in the right area of the intestines the pill vibrates causing the muscles to move. IIRC People with severe constipation were reporting over 3 bm's a week when taking the pill. It sounds quite revolutionary, maybe you can get into a clinical trial?


----------



## LvYouLo (May 27, 2014)

Before you read this, I am not a doctor so ask your doctor before you try this. This is what my doctor had me try, Linzess. New prescription for IBS. I had bad luck with it, but you sound like yours is way worse than mine. Linzess just draws what water you drink to your colin to soften the bowel and it made me go from IBS-C to IBS-D within a day. But now that I am off it I am back to IBS-C. Drink a lot of water.


----------

